# Choctawhatchee River still high



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The Choctawhatchee has been slowly falling and now sort of leveling out but still not a good level for fishing. Very few rigs in the various boat ramp parking lots. I haven't freshwater fished in weeks. So went sheepshead fishing witha good friend and had a day to remember. I'm ready for the river to get down to crappie level.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I was surprised to see the hydro graph at Ebro showing 11' and falling. Makes me want to go chase a pig.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fishwalton
what is that system you are using and where can I get it. I have used hose to pit bait in but that syringe looks the bomb. The bags do you make those or buy them?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

daniel9829 said:


> Fishwalton
> what is that system you are using and where can I get it. I have used hose to pit bait in but that syringe looks the bomb. The bags do you make those or buy them?



All the info is at http://www.wrapfishingsystem.comI have tried several things, this is the ticket. I use it for catfishing with shrimp and shrimp/menhaden oil. The nice thing catfishing is you get into a light bite situation the bait stays on the hook far longer than just a piece of shrimp or other bait.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Still high*

There has really been no change on the Choctawhatchee in weeks, actually months. However, last Friday there were about 5 rigs at CowFord. Have no idea what they were fishing but most likely back-water I would guess. 
Latest rain doing is doing its thing again with another rise. A good level in the Cowford area is about 6 to 7 ft. for the kind of fishing Ido. 

I have a snowbird friend coming in Saturday for a week of fishing. He's a die hard crappie guy, but it's going to be hard to find any in the saltwater we will probably be fishing the most. However, we may have to try back-water. My skill in back-water is limited to getting in the woods and getting out with two GPS units running. Finding fish most of the time is a dream.


----------

